# 1938 Schwinn Paramount



## Rbu

This bike came from a patient of mine about 15 years ago.  His dad was a racer and official in the 30s and 40s.  He knew I was a racer and I was definitely interested.  I cleaned out his garage, a french 3 speed derailure racing bike (wooden rimmed) which I lent to a friend of mine who owned a bike shop, for display.  I also found this chrome schwinn racing bike,  I had a good feeling that this was more valuable. Also had wood rims.  A few other wheels and miscelaneous parts.  Also was a pair of early rollers and a roller clock set up ( for indoor roller racing).  The Paramount has sat  in pieces for the last 15 years in pieces.  For some reason, now is the time that I have chosen to attack this project.  Here are some photos of the frame.  The serial number is A263.


----------



## Larmo63

*That is bitchen.*

Is the frame going to be re-plated? 

It might be nice in nickel.......?


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out

*Paramount*

Cool bike. The frame was built by Wastyn for schwinn. The head tube lug work is different then some I have seen but has the top of the seat stays rounded. The top of the fork crown should have a chamfer too. The only odd thing is the brackets off the rear stays?? Is the fork or frame drilled for brakes? Shoul be equiped with Schwinn Scripted Crankset, adjustable stem, Large flange hubs, torrington 4 stars.... The frame may clean up well enough to keep the finish. I just got down cleaning and "distressed" paramount and it turned out great with an old look freshened up. I have some NOS decals or they can be found at waterford.


----------



## Rbu

I have had the frame and most parts chromed and polished.  Havent put it together since I am awaiting some Weigle frame preserver.  The cranks are all schwinn scripted with Paramount printed on the sides of the crank arm.  The tabs on the fork and seat stays are probably for fenders and would make this a touring paramount.  The stem is adjustable and was not the major taylor type like I had thought. The pedals I am not sure of.  I will try to send some new pics. later


----------



## Rbu

the fork has a hole for a front brake.  The rear brake bridge has a hole vertically.  I have a brake that bolts down into that hole.  I have a new proper brooks saddle that I am going to use. Here are some pics after chroming. 



















The extra handlebar stem and bar was one of those extras. It looks interesting in that the bar is connected to the stem without a bolt.  There are no markings.  It has fenestrations where the stem goes around the bar. Any ideas?


----------



## fatbike

Very cool bicycle. Love old 30s and 40s track bikes!!!


----------



## chitown

Looks great. Except for the handlebar/stem shot that's out of focus. It's hard to see what you are referencing to. 

Can't wait to see it put together. Thanks for sharing the build.

I've got to get one of these early racers some day.


----------



## Rbu

Sorry, Here are the  shots of the stem that I was curious about.  Also the brake bridge and brake.  The stem is in the schwinn catalog as 2517B and the fork looks proper as a paramount touring fork #4339.


----------



## Aeropsycho

*Back in the day...*

In 1982 I had very similar Paramount the two brackets are for fender braces the forks that I had, had brackets too they were about 2-3 inches from the bottom someone told me that the 6 day racers had fenders...? well I sold it to a co-worker,   I new I would regret it...  Nice Bike! Build it!  Ride IT!


----------



## Pauliemon

*Oh great!*

Ya know I never wanted one of these things until now. That is sweet. I'd like to show up to the Saturday river ride on that.


----------



## Rbu

I have a bunch of old side  pull brakes that came with this bike. Not sure from the catalog what brakes would have come on this.  Any ideas.  The rear brake bridge has a vertical hole and the fork has a more traditional mounting hole.  Any ideas what kind of fenders might have gone on this....Walds?  I saw a pair on e-bay.  Absolutely gonna ride this on some club rides.  Cant wait for the stares!


----------



## pakman2

According to the parts catalog of that era, the rear/front  brake could have been the Schwinn-Webb "ten-spot" rim brake.


----------



## Andrew Gorman

Paramount fenders were a very flat curved stainless steel set, also available on Superiors.  You should be able to google up a picture.


----------



## Rbu

I dont know if I want to put fenders on this bike.  I found some Wald fenders that looked the part but dont know what brand Schwinn would have used in '38.  The brakes I would like to learn more about.  I have some English, German and unmarked brakes.  I am putting on some "Universal Brev" brakes on the front that look the most predictable about stopping.  The rear brake bolts into the brake bridge from the top.  This seems to be a very dangerous design.  My feeling is that under braking the caliper would be pulled into the seat stays.  Anyone know anything about this odd design?  You could see the design on the photos if you look carefuly.


----------



## Andrew Gorman

Here is a slightly later catalog page showing the stainless fenders:
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/1939_05.html
The front came to a point, like a New World fender without the fin.
And the Webb brakes are here:
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/1939_14.html
These were clamp-on cantilevers, so the hole in the seatstay bridge would be just a fender mount.  DiaCompe decades later made a J shaped widget that would bolt onto a fender bridge and provide a caliper mount.  A lot of 1930's brakes would clamp on to the forks or seatstays.


----------



## Rbu

Thanks for the info.  The "Ten spot" brake looks pretty cool.  I'll have to start looking.  Have you ever seen the brakes for the rear like the ones I have. The bolt into the brake bridge from above?  Thanks again.


----------



## Rbu

Finally done!  Should of labeled things better or at all!  Stickers from Waterford were difficult to apply. Most of the old paramounts I have seen have had red white and blue bands not red and white. Gonna have to ask them about that one.  What  a great project. Go to bed at night thinking about the next step.  Here are the pics. thanks everyone.


----------



## Rbu

Here are a few more....


----------



## mazdaflyer

Nice job saving the Paramount...the chrome really pops.


----------



## fatbike

Nice work on the Paramount.


----------



## chitown

*Job well done!*

Looks awesome!


----------



## johnnybentwrench

BRAVO! I love that bicycle.


----------



## silvercreek

Hey Rbu,

You should consider sending a couple pictures and background information to the Schwinn Paramount Registry. It will be the old Paramount in the listing.


----------



## Rbu

Thanks everyone for the kind words.  What a blast!  Finally found people who understand me!  Definitely going to send some pics to the Paramount registry.  All the best.


----------



## PCHiggin

*Beautiful!!*

Nice job,Good for another 70+ years.


----------



## pakman2

Great job you did on the paramount. I am working on one now. What are the chainring bolts like? What hubs are you using and are they chrome plate steel or aluminum? Thanks


----------



## Rbu

Cant wait to hear more about your project.  My crank is Schwinn Paramount and the crank bolts bolt from the inside.  The wheels were found with the bike.  They look paired.  The writing on the front hub is very small script ( I'm going to need my loupes for this one) I was able to make out 'made in france'.  The rear hub is medium flange and the front is small flange.  I am guessing that these are not original but I could be wrong.  The rims are wooden but I see no label.  Good luck!


----------



## 1959firearrow

I normally don't get into light weight bikes but I have to say I love the way this one turned out, the chrome really pops. Has a good story and obviously a good owner too great job!


----------

